# Nocturne Baby Grand Noise Test



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jul 4, 2021)

So, i made this short test with the Nocturne Baby Grand, about its noise on certain Velocities.
Pedal, Keynoise are off, Dynamics at 100%, Reverb or anything else also. 
On the Demo "Patrick J. Watson - Nocturne In C Sharp Minor Excerpt (Chopin)", 
i noticed the Noise earlier.

When using a lot of the Sus Pedal, the sustaining Noises of certain notes pile up and get very audible.


*The NBG: A2 samples from Velocity 1,10... to 80:*



*For comparison the same with CinePiano @ Close Mic, everthing else off:*
(CinePiano has a way hotter output, but even with the same compression i used later, no noticable Noise on the Tail).


*
Here is a Melody with a tad Compression on it (to enhance the Noise):*



*And an A2 @ Velocity 50 followed by 60, quite a difference:*



*Very noticable is the hissing Noise on A6, at up to Velocity 30 (followed by a note at Vel. 50 where it disappears):*
On G6 or else, it doesnt hiss like this.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 4, 2021)

Most sample-based piano libraries have this kind of noise. If more editing/filtering is done, then it's less (or not at all) audible, but then there is a chance that some 'character' of the piano will be lost. For example the everywhere-praised Garritan CFX has a terrible noise build-up effect, when you play a few ppp chords with sustain pedal pressed. Guy who bought Korg Grandstage from me said he's buying it because he was dissapointed with Keyscape noise and he's moving to hardware again. Well, even in Grandstage (which has a multigigabyte-sample library built-in, exactly like Kronos) on some pianos, Austrian Grand I believe, the noise build-up was obvious.

On the other hand I experienced no audible noise build up in: Ravenscroft 275, Production Voices Production Grand 2 (until you turn on 'pedal noises', very, very clean sampling) or Soniccouture Hammersmith. What's funny, the last 2 include feature to turn-on 'recording noise' for more authenticity


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jul 22, 2021)

This has been fixed with the Updates now, no more noise anywhere


----------

